#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Need v.k. braden, p.r. petersen, crude unit overhead corrosion control, corrosion/9

## vinhadam

Plz share us the document if you have this
v.k. braden, p.r. petersen, crude unit overhead corrosion control, corrosion/98, paper no. 585 (houston, tx: nace, 1998) 
Thanks and best wish to you.
My company main fractionater is server corrosion by underdeposit salt.


My email vinhadam@gmail.comSee More: Need v.k. braden, p.r. petersen, crude unit overhead corrosion control, corrosion/9

----------

